# Support group in Philadelphia area



## scuff (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi - my name is Stephanie and I have recently started a support group in the Philadelphia area. I'm not a psychologist, just a fellow SA sufferer. The group offers a safe place for people to share their experiences with social anxiety and meet others who can relate. We meet on Saturday every 2 weeks in Manayunk. If you are interested in finding out more details, please e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Word, Stephanie.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

hmm...2.5 hrs away...I could probaly go to a meeting every now and then if theres enough interest.


----------

